# OpenSong Controller



## Joshua Moochooram (Jan 18, 2022)

Joshua Moochooram submitted a new resource:

OpenSong Controller - Integrates OpenSong With OBS Studio



> This is a custom plugin that I made for OBS Studio to integrate OpenSong directly into OBS Studio.
> 
> It is inspired from OpenSong Controller by goorkamateusz which unfortunately did not meet my requirements, so I decided to create my own plugin to better suit my needs.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Joshua Moochooram (Jan 21, 2022)

Joshua Moochooram updated OpenSong Controller with a new update entry:

Hotkey



> *1.1*
> Use *Ctrl + Alt + A* to refresh the dock



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## markdj (May 22, 2022)

It would be useful to have the text size adjustable, the bible reference is small. The verse numbers for songs is missing, would be great to add that too. thanks for this useful plugin.


----------



## markdj (Sep 11, 2022)

Can this plugin be updated to support obs v28?


----------

